# is this a good deal on a chevy plow truck?



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
Just wondering if you guys thought this was a good deal.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/1017536129.html

Thanks.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you want to plow with a manual?

I have plowed with autos and manuals and I definitely prefer an automatic transmission.

My biggest question about that truck is the condition of the clutch after 140k miles, some it while plowing.

Just a couple of things to think about.

Good luck,
John


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm with JC on this one. I am now plowing with a standard after years with automatics and it's no picnic.second too slow third no power. And I would ask about the clutch condition also.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't buy a 1/2 ton with 140k and a plow on it at any price... not enough truck to be plowing with in my opinion and it's getting up there in miles.
I think the price is high I would look for a 3/4 ton truck


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree about the manual transmission. You almost need a 2.5 gear. Also - i have found that after I plow for a day or two that my shoulder is killing me from shifting so much.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree and your left leg if you have a heavy duty clutch! Plus one hand on the shifter and one on plow control, what do you steer with! LOL


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys,
Well actually, my 1st truck was an 83 chevy k10 that was manual and I loved that beast...I actually didn't mind plowing w/ a manual since it's only basically my driveway I am doing. That's why I figured a 1/2 ton would suffice again. But I agree about the clutch...that makes sense. I just want a semi-cheap, but reliable plow rig that I can have fun with. Any suggestions? Thanks a lot


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Well if it is just for dirveway then go with the 1/2 ton. It will work and it is not like you are going to be going in reverse alot if you just making some passes up and down the drive.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i had the same truck but with a meyer plow, it plowed great with the 5.3 and posi rear, i do think that the truck may be alittle tired and the plow is too heavy for it! if you think that its the one for you, offer them $6500 for it, and it should leave you with room to play, (for repairs) also i installed timbrens on my old 2000, front and back, it took about one hour, and it was easy, i was putting wall stone in the back and the guys at the mason supply store took pictures of it, they could not believe the truck only squated about one inch... i pushed alot of snow with mine as well.


----------

